

Anybody at vkernel.com? - migpwr
http://www.vkernel.com

======
migpwr
Anybody on startup news working or know of anyone working at this place? I'm
looking at some of their products for the vmware environment we manage &
thought to ask since they're a startup and on v1.0... we just deployed a trial
of their app & it looks pretty good!

